# BMW Bluetooth



## firewired (Mar 7, 2003)

I have the current cpt800 and get that on line of text on the LED readout of my radio, how does it appear differently for those that have the NAV?


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> *I was under the impression that the shark fin was for GPS. Is it only for cell phone reception? I kinda like the shark fin and I thought I was going to get it with my NAV. Bummer.
> 
> Every 7 series I see has the damn shark fin. Surely not all of them have cell phone integration. *


The GPS antenna is located under the rear deck. The shark-fin antenna is for the cell-phone only and yes, every new 7-series has the integrated cell-phone as a standard option.


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

any updates?????


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah, any updates?

If you had, say, a 2004 325Ci to pick up in Munich on, say, the 19th of May, would you:

a) buy the kit from a dealer over there?
-- and have them install it?
-- or keep it and have your dealer install it when it comes stateside?

b) wait until it comes stateside?


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> *Yeah, any updates?
> 
> If you had, say, a 2004 325Ci to pick up in Munich on, say, the 19th of May, would you:
> 
> ...


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24457

a.2) You can do it in less then 2h why pay someone?!!


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Which dealer did you buy your kit from? Were they easy to ... deal... with? Did they speak English? I speak no German.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> *Which dealer did you buy your kit from? Were they easy to ... deal... with? Did they speak English? I speak no German. *


BMW-Niederlassung
Frankfurter Ring 35
80807 München
Tel. 089-3535-1835

Email Guenter Hirschbichler [[email protected]]
I did everything over email order parts he send me purchase order which I took to Munich dealer and that it. That easy
Good luck


----------

